# Looking for Harry Ferguson folks....



## old_gray_mule (Dec 30, 2008)

Anybody out there still use the old/antique ferguson tractors? TO's or F40's? I would like to hear from some 'fergie' folks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum old_gray_mule! There are a few folks here who use them. Things are kinda slow with the holidays and all.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Mule, I have Harry in the shop. He is all there and running a finish mower when the field needs it.
There was a loader on him when I first picked him up, but I took it off first thing. I have a 50hp with loader and those little fellow were made to pull a plow, disc, trailer and do a bit of sickle mowing.
I have been thinking of selling him as I could use the space in the shop and only fire him up a dozen times a year.
Oh well, at least he isn't costing me anything.


----------



## old_gray_mule (Dec 30, 2008)

wat size ferguson do you have?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

It is a Harry ferguson, I believe it is a 30, I will check the numbers.


----------



## old_gray_mule (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 51 TO30 made in detroit with the Continental Z129 on it...I absolutley love it...I am still building on it- i have been "modernizing" it...I also have a loader on mine, with chains- u cant beat it - but unfortunatley, it has started taking a toll on the spindle bushings, which I dont think is bad for a 58 year old machine. Future upgrades include a custom power steering kit from Jackson Steering, at that time I will replace all steering bushings. 
I like the design, because of the over head valve engine...I have modified mine with larger valves, zenith carb, straight pipe, true 12v conversion, electric fan to reduce drag and to compensate for no shroud (because of the loader frame)- I wish they had some aftermarket high performance parts available for these engines- as myself, I believe they have far more potential than realized.
So, u use yours for mowing? I assume you are using a sickle mower, because of PTO action...what do you think of your Ferguson? You mentioned selling it- what is the value of your machine in your area?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually I use a landpride finish mower behind it and a 5ft brush hog. I put an overrunning clutch on the pto for safety.

I think mine is a bit newer,53 I think, will have to check those numbers. Yes those loaders are hard on the steeringbox and the bushings. I still have the loader, just don't need it as I have a 50hp with a loader on it.

Mine is totally stock as it sits, except for the inners on one rear wheel is different from the other. Around here it is worth 2500 or so. To a collector as it is straight with original parts maybe a bit more. If I were to keep it, it does have a glitch or two, Needs a couple of seals, one at the pto and the right rearend housing. Of course with that fix new brakes, but they work as is.

It is a sweet sounding little tractor and fun to do the mowing with. I started with an 9N at about 11yrs old, so this is just kind of nostalgic ride each time I get on it.


----------



## datanull (May 13, 2009)

Can you post pictures of these tractors?


----------



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have an old T-20 or 30. I don't know yet.
I will try a picture. I am currently working to restore it to working condition a it's been setting for quite a while.









[/IMG] .


----------



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Update:
It's a 1949 TO-20.


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

'54 TO-30 w/bad crank bearings.
TO-35 w/o SN Plate, working, and working on, now and again...


----------

